# C. Wendtii Red



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

This flower opened this morning, a C. Wendtii Red. I've had this plant awhile and it didn't seem to be doing the best. It was growing lots of runners but it just didn't look healthy enough to me. So roughly 6 weeks ago I decided to repot this one, this one is in ADA Malaya with a dino dung pellet. It has sent out a lot of runners and I'm surprised it has flowered so quickly. I potted some of the smaller ones in ADA Amazonia, they seem to be growing well too. I'll have to look closely through my collection and see if any others need a repot. Anyway, the photo's;

The entire plant,


The Spathe, this spathe is very long, from the top of the substrate it is 14cm tall


The Collar, very light yellow;


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice! That's a fairly yellow spathe - havent seen one like that before.


----------

